

USA Asked Norway to Arrest Edward Snowden - veqz
http://www.nrk.no/fordypning/usa-asked-norway-to-arrest-edward-snowden-1.12521802

======
ohaal
Relevant now because:

 _In a little over a week, Snowden is to be awarded the prestigious Bjørnson
Prize[1] by the Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson Academy.

He receives the award for his disclosures of the threat to free speech
constituted by the electronic surveillance that he has revealed.

Snowden is invited to Norway to receive the prize. But no one can give a clear
answer on what will happen to him, should he land at Oslo Airport._

[1]: [http://blogg.bjornsonakademiet.no/uncategorized/a-prize-
for-...](http://blogg.bjornsonakademiet.no/uncategorized/a-prize-for-edward-
snowden-but-will-he-be-able-to-travel-to-norway/)

------
sandworm101
The guy did grab a bunch of documents and flee the country. He may have been
doing the right thing but I cannot find fault in US authorities trying to get
him back in the immediate aftermath of the leak. It is not for law enforcement
or junior diplomats to decide these matters. Someone running with documents is
always to be stopped. Pardoning is a matter for the executive rather than
agencies or the diplomatic corps.

~~~
f3llowtraveler
He discovered evidence of unconstitutional (illegal) actions by those in
government, with the potential to lead to an Orwellian society. He took on
significant personal risk and made a huge sacrifice in order to inform the
public of this government wrongdoing.

He fled because there is no chance of a fair trial. (You can Google the
specifics, but he wouldn't have been able to present his case at trial -- not
that he should be facing a trial in the first place, since he is a
whistleblower, not a spy.)

He turned over the data to responsible journalists to make sure it was vetted
properly and the public could be safely informed without jeopardizing national
security.

He's a patriot and a hero. The fact that he is still living in Russia and
being treated like a criminal by the U.S. government, instead of receiving a
medal in the USA, is a strong indictment of our government and clear evidence
of our ongoing loss of freedom.

